# BMC Pro Machine



## Chainstay

Either you believe that the nanotube filler improves the propertes or you think it's all Marketing hype. That's been discussed a lot, but who has ridden one? What are they like?

It's got 5 outa 5 on the reviews. Must be pretty nice


----------



## Kestreljr

I don't know if what BMC is actually doing is marketing hype or not, but I have read some great and amazing things about nano-tube carbon being massively stronger then "regular" carbon. As I understand it, BMC just lace in some nano-tubes between the layers of carbon to help give strength to the glue holding it together, but it isn't a full nanotube carbon frame. 

Although, I know this forum has lots of engineers on it so someone has the scoop on this technology! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross

Kestreljr said:


> As I understand it, BMC just lace in some nano-tubes between the layers of carbon to help give strength to the glue holding it together, but it isn't a full nanotube carbon frame.


From a review of the BMC (http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=3870)

"Although they didn’t invent ‘carbon nanotube technology’, Easton’s own Carbon Nanotube Technology (CNT) was introduced in late 2004 and fit the bill as material of choice. ... I asked Easton for the scoop. We had a few long conversations marinated in technical jargon, but the boiled-down deal on their ‘CNT’ Carbon Nanotube Technology – is that tiny tiny tiny (you can’t even see ‘em) tubes of carbon fiber (ie: ‘nano-tubes’) are mixed into the resin which bonds the carbon sheets together, and work to add strength to the resin much like using wire-mesh in concrete does. The weight of the finished carbon fibre product (in this case the frame) is reduced because the CNTs take up space in the resin where resin would normally be, but weigh less than the resin they displace. Exactly how much weight the CNT’s save vs other carbon was unclear, but going back to the full frame weight comparison (remember 300grams lighter) it’s evident the CNT accounts for something."

BTW... I so freaking want one of these SLC01's!!!!


----------



## Chainstay

*The nanotube stuff makes a little sense*

The frames seem to have excellent stiffness and at 950 gm's, that's pretty good. I get the impression from some posts that a fair degree of road shock is transferred but who is actually riding one?

They have a limited edition one in Astana colours.


----------



## Laifer69

*Slc01*

I've had an 07 SLC01 for about a month now, thanks to my generous significant other. Size 51 with Chorus, compact SLK, Arione and Racing1 from a Look 486. Not the most lightweight build, but neither am I.  

I suppose it is true that a fair degree of road shock is transferred, but that may also be on account of the wheels. I'm not expert but the bike does feel a lot more comfortable with my set of (clincher) Zipp 404's.

Some friends and I are doing a (proper, imperial) century tomorrow. I'll tell you how badly beaten up I feel after the ride. 

The bike looks pretty good though and we all know that is most important.


Regards,
Laifer


----------



## tubafreak

The nanotubes are dispersed in the resin. They act as a precipitate hardening to get in the way of dislocation motion. This allows them to use a resin with a higher Young's Modulus, thereby stiffening the frame and/or lightening it (depending on what the designers are going for). Specialized does something similar by mixing powdered carbon fibers (really just ground up) in with their resin. Nanotubes are more suited for this because they are structurally as strong or stronger than carbon fibers while also having an excellent surface to mass ratio (they are hollow). 

If a manufacturer could manufacture a bike out of just nanotubes it would be considerably lighter than a comparable carbon frame, but such technology is years away, and then of course the military gets the first stab at it.


----------



## cat4rider

Military gets "first stab" at it....LOL


----------



## tubafreak

From Wikipedia:

"Carbon nanotubes are one of the strongest and stiffest materials known, in terms of tensile strength and elastic modulus respectively. This strength results from the covalent sp2 bonds formed between the individual carbon atoms. In 2000, a multi-walled carbon nanotube was tested to have a tensile strength of 63 GPa.[22] In comparison, high-carbon steel has a tensile strength of approximately 1.2 GPa. CNTs have very high elastic modulus, on the order of 1 TPa.[23] Since carbon nanotubes have a low density for a solid of 1.3-1.4 g/cm³[24], its specific strength of up to 48,462 kN·m/kg is the best of known materials, compared to high-carbon steel's 154 kN·m/kg."

So that's more than *300* times as strong as steel while being much more elastic. The only bad part is that they tend to break in compression, but that's where the polymer matrix (resin) comes in.


----------



## Laifer69

*A long ride on the SLC01*

Five of us set out to do a metric centuty yesterday. I called it quits after about 140 kilometres (which about 90 miles) on account of the heat and humidity. It was just too hot with an average temperature of 31 degrees Celcius (~88 degrees Fahrenheit) and a max of 39 degrees C (~102 degrees F).

The route we did wasn't the smoothest pieces of road. Surprisingly, I didn't feel too badly beaten up after the ride. You could certainly feel every little bit of broken road and the ride couldn't be described as 'plush' by any stretch of the imagination.

Pro: You feel really 'pro' atop a red/black SLC01. 

Con: You don't get the rub-downs and massages the pros get after a long ride on their SLC01s.


Regards,
Laifer


----------



## toyota

Laifer69 said:


> Five of us set out to do a *metric centuty* yesterday. I called it quits after about *140 kilometres (which about 90 miles)* on account of the heat and humidity. It was just too hot with an average temperature of 31 degrees Celcius (~88 degrees Fahrenheit) and a max of 39 degrees C (~102 degrees F).
> 
> 
> Laifer


 A metric century is 100 kilometers(62 miles).


----------



## uzziefly

So, where are the pictures?? :mad2:


----------



## Kestreljr

I have seen the Pro Machine a few times, but I have never touched the bike before this weekend. 

I went to Cadence Performance Center in Philly and they had a complete bike built as well as a few frames. That was the most amazingly light frame I have ever seen. The weird joints, and huge headset design seemed like it could take the torque from Mac Truck engine, and the darn thing weighed almost nothing. 

Also, I have _NEVER _been so impressed with a bike store as I was with Cadence. It was like walking into a Rolls Royce dealership... If you are every in Philly it is worth walking in there just to see how nice a bike shop can be.
________
Colorado Medical Marijuana


----------



## CFBlue

I guess I should chime in on this thread since I have ridden the 2006 SLC01 for an extended period of time. First off I weigh in at 130 lbs and have ridden only an S-Works Tarmac to use as a comparison for carbon bikes. The BMC is not as plush as the Tarmac, no question on that matter (I sometimes felt the Tarmac had a rear flat tire it was so plush) but the noticable difference seems to be in the climbing of each bike. When you stand up on the BMC you will feel the accleration in the bike, that same accleration was not as noticable in the S-Works, granted the BMC has what I would classifiy a more bare bones "race bike" feel the S-Works had a little more forgiveness to it. I love the feel of both bikes and would say neither one will "beat you up" on a long day! I will say the nanotube aspect of the BMC does make for a very strong frame that I think everyone is trying to copy...it is state of the art. Good luck on the decision making process and sorry for my spelling errors!


----------



## Laifer69

*Oops*



toyota said:


> A metric century is 100 kilometers(62 miles).


I'm an idiot. Of course a metric century is 100 kilometres. What I meant was we set out to do a proper, imperial century. Didn't manage that either.


Uzzie,

Sorry about there not being any pictures with my original posting. I'm probably doing everyone a favour as I'm a terrible photographer with no white garage door. I'll upload a couple from work tomorrow though.


Laifer


Here's what I'm riding at the moment:

View attachment 81659


View attachment 81660


----------



## uzziefly

Now I want a freaking BMC and a Tarmac SL....

Ok no. I'll not get them. I'll stick to the plan of saving up for whatever.


----------



## RoubaixRider04

Competitive Cyclist is clearing out the 06 models for $2650 ($1000 off MSRP) for the frameset, which includes an Easton EC90 SLX Fork, Easton EC90 seatpost, and FSA integrated headset. They only have sizes 53 and 59 left, but check on the geometry because they run "bigger" than normal. Here's the link - http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1833. BTW - there is very little beyond cosmetic differences between the 06 and 07 models...

I bought my size 55 nude carbon frame from them a few months ago for $3150, and I thought that was a great deal. I have it built up with 07 Record, Ksyrium ES wheels, Deda Electa bar, Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corsa stem, Speedplay Zero's, and a Specialized Toupe saddle.


----------



## j__h

RoubaixRider04 said:


> Competitive Cyclist is clearing out the 06 models for $2650 ($1000 off MSRP) for the frameset, which includes an Easton EC90 SLX Fork, Easton EC90 seatpost, and FSA integrated headset. They only have sizes 53 and 59 left, but check on the geometry because they run "bigger" than normal. Here's the link - http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1833. BTW - there is very little beyond cosmetic differences between the 06 and 07 models...
> 
> I bought my size 55 nude carbon frame from them a few months ago for $3150, and I thought that was a great deal. I have it built up with 07 Record, Ksyrium ES wheels, Deda Electa bar, Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corsa stem, Speedplay Zero's, and a Specialized Toupe saddle.


:cryin: :mad2: I want another bike, definitely don't need one, I just bought another one two month ago, I'm just compulsive when it come to bicycles :mad2:


----------



## Bob Ross

RoubaixRider04 said:


> Competitive Cyclist is clearing out the 06 models for $2650 ($1000 off MSRP) for the frameset



LA LA LA LA I'M NOT LISTENING LA LA LA LA WHAT? CAN'T HEAR YOU, SORRY...


----------



## knobbietyre

*Real or Not*

Every manufacturer wants you to believe that they have the stiffest most comfortable frame going. As you are all aware there is little a consumer can do to improve frame stiffness on the bike they own. However by experimenting with carbon or titanium, seat posts, stems, bars and even sadlles an owner can accomplish a more foregiving ride. Then of course tires and wheelsets can make a huge dfference as they are directly making contact with the road.
I bought myself a BMC Crossmachine last year and had it built up with new components, save for my saddle and peddles. The frame is aluminum with carbon stays and the Easton carbon cross fork. Many people that have ridden my bike claim that they can feel the CNT carbon fork "working".
Interesting!!!!!!!
My dealer in Waterloo, Ontario has promised me a test ride on a SLC and I am looking forward to it. Still snow up here though and I intend to take the bike out for a few hours, so I am going to wait for better conditions. Perhaps one is in my future.


----------



## Dick Rhee

Nanotubes are still really expensive to produce ($60/gram via Google, and as high as $350/gram for a single walled-nanotube), so you have to wonder how many nanotubes actually take part in CNT technology. For instance, if 5% of the frame's supposed 850g mass was nanotube, you'd be talking $2550, which is certainly more than the cost of manufacturing the entire frame if it retails for $3600.

I love the idea of using fullerenes in bike frames/parts, but the prices are still way too high to see a lot of practical use.


----------

